# Complete pec tendon tear



## Ace_1 (Mar 6, 2019)

If a person has a torn pec can he or she still deadlift and squat?  Or would the injury hinder the 2 lifts.


----------



## psych (Mar 6, 2019)

yes it will. how heavy are you going?


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 6, 2019)

I work my way up to singles, doubles and triples around 385 up to 550. Before that I warm up with 135, 225, 315 for sets of 8 to 15 reps. I'm out of commission on chest. But instead if sitting around fee5sorry for myself I would like to continue back and legs and possibly my other non injured side of my chest


----------



## psych (Mar 6, 2019)

just be careful when you do your chest  or anything because that extra pressure might cause old scar tissue pop


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Dr recommends I do stem cell therapy and 3 to 4 ius of growth ti aid in recovery.  I told him if he wrote it, I'd take it


----------



## psych (Mar 8, 2019)

ok


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 8, 2019)

Ace_1 said:


> If a person has a torn pec can he or she still deadlift and squat?  Or would the injury hinder the 2 lifts.



I think you who notice it more with the deadlift but I just wouldn't go crazy heavy with either exercise until you get the feel of things.


----------



## squatster (Mar 9, 2019)

I say no
Not with it risking tearing it worst then before. 
You are leaving out a lot
Did you get an operation?
Minor tear or major?
And it's not the injury hindering the lifts-it's the lifts tearing the chest so much that you are all done. 
You have so many leg exercises you can do
What part of the chest?
What were you doing when it tore?
Concentrate on legs with no squats- 
Machines that you don't have top load
Streches
Core that doesn't tie to your chest


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 9, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> I think you who notice it more with the deadlift but I just wouldn't go crazy heavy with either exercise until you get the feel of things.




I'm assuming some gH will aid in the healing as well?


----------



## Elite242lbs (Mar 12, 2019)

I had a Pectorial tendon repair surgery. I relied on SSB box squats with my arm in a sling, did my physical therapy for 3 months and was able to compete in a powerlfiting meet in 6 months. Hit 463 bench which was a PR at the time. TRT test, 40mg anavar/day and 3iu of HGH.


----------



## Ace_1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Elite242lbs said:


> I had a Pectorial tendon repair surgery. I relied on SSB box squats with my arm in a sling, did my physical therapy for 3 months and was able to compete in a powerlfiting meet in 6 months. Hit 463 bench which was a PR at the time. TRT test, 40mg anavar/day and 3iu of HGH.




How long did you run gH? The 3 months or for the 6months


----------

